# Genervt von OnBoard-Sound? Hier ist die Lösung!



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Zugegebenermaßen: Das Topic klingt provokant, aber wer nicht provoziert wird auch nicht gelesen.
Wie dem auch sei. Ich habe vor kurzem im Luxx-Forum einen interessanten Beitrag entdeckt, der mich hat hellhörig werden lassen.


*Worum gehts?*

Heutzutage sind alle Mainboard mit min. 5.1-Soundchips meist aus dem Hause Realtek ausgestattet. Die mitgelieferten High Definition Audio Treiber bieten für Onboard Sound in der Regel einen anständigen Sound. Dieser Sound stimmt zumindest die meisten Laien zufrieden, wenngleich da immer noch Raum für Verbesserung wäre.
Wer absolut hochwertigen Sound will muss sich nicht nur entsprechendes Kopfhörer oder besser 5.1-Boxensysteme für teures Geld kaufen sondern obendrei auch noch eine Soundkarte in seinem PC verbauen.
Diese Karten liefern in Verbindung mit ihren Treibern wesentlich bessere Audiosignale an die Geräte, was das Hörvergnügen spürbar erhöht.
Treiber sind in unserem Falle das Stichwort.

*Bevor Ihr weiter lest noch eine Warnung: Durch den optimierten Treiber steigt die Rechenlast für die CPU, da diese im Grunde den Job der nicht vorhanden Soundkarte übernimmt! Besitzern mit älteren, langsameren Systemen würde ich anraten, alles was folgt zu ignorieren da es Euch unter Umständen die ohnehin schon mäßige Performance verhageln könnte!*


*Wie jetz? Dicker 200&#8364;-Soundkartensound mit meinem Kinderchip aufm Mainboard?*

Nicht ganz. Aber fast.
Ich möchte klarstellen, dass eine aktuelle X-Fi Soundkarte oder eine Xonar immer noch besseren Ton in Spielen, Filmen und Musik bringen. Um was es hier geht ist auf legalem, völlig kostenlosen Weg das Hörvergnügen zu erhöhen. Das ganze passiert rein softwareseitig, also mit Treibern.
Wer absoluter Audiofetischist ist wird mit einer Soundkarte immer noch besser kommen, allerdings ist der Abstand zwischen dem Onboard-Chip und einer aktuellen Soundkarte wesentlich geringer. Geld Sparen ist toll, oder nicht?


*Wie gehts?*
Relativ unkompliziert.
Als erstes ist ein Blick auf folgende Website notwendig: 

```
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92384
```

Dort hat Ketxxx eine modifizierte Treiberversion der Realtek High Definition Audio Treiber für Onboard Chips veröffentlicht. Das ganze ist vollkommen legal, weil er nichts verändert hat. Er hat quasi nur freigeschalten.
Ladet Euch den dort verlinkten Treiber herunter. Es ist nur der Treiber nötig, die X-FI MB Software wird nicht gebraucht. Ignoriert sie einfach. Schaut, dass Ihr auch den richtigen Treiber für euer OS erwischt!
Ihr findet die Links im 2. Post.
Danach installiert Ihr in gewohnter Weise den Treiber. Dabei wird erst der alte entfernt und dann der neue installiert. Zwei Neustarts später ist alles erledigt. Benötigte Zeit inklusive Download: Keine 10 Minuten!
Danach gehts zur Kontrolle in die Windowsaudioverwaltung.
Seht Ihr wie hier ein X-FI-Audiogerät vermerkt und ist dieses aktiviert hat alles funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir hat es eine deutliche Verbesserung gegeben, als ich die Lautsprecherkonfiguration auf Stereo gesetzt habe und dann im Tab Soundeffekt den Haken unter Lautstärkeausgleich gesetzt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und das funktioniert bei jedem?*

Nahezu. Voraussetzung ist, dass ihr einen Realtek- Soundchip auf eurem Mainboard verbaut habt da es sich hier um Realtek-Treiber handelt. Nicht jeder wird einen Unterschied feststellen können, auch ist der Unterschied von Chip zu Chip unterschiedlich.


*Fazit*

Ich für meinen Teil habe wesentlich kräftigere Bässe und vor allem ein klareres Klangbild bei Musik erhalten. Ich werd demnächst noch mal nen Games- und Filmtest machen um ein abschließendes Fazit zum Sound zu ziehen. Bisher jedoch hat sichs für mich gelohnt diesen kleinen Mehraufwand zu betreiben.
Anmerkung: Es kann vorkommen, dass die 5.1-Abmischung nicht mehr ganz läuft wie sie laufen soll. Um vollends das zu erhalten, was der Treiber und damit auch der Chip hergibt solltet ihr im Realtek-Treiber Stereo auswählen.

Ich nutze folgendes System:

Core2Duo@E8300
ASRock ConRoe 1333-D667R3.0
Club3D GeForce 8800GT
4GB DDR2-667 RAM
Windows 7 64Bit

In meinem Fall hab ich die zusätzliche CPU-Belastung beim Musikhören nicht gespürt. Der Taskmanager zeigt keiner erhöhten CPU-Auslastungswerte an. Die erhöhte CPU-Auslastung sollte im Grunde nur für wirklich alte System und Notebooks ein Thema sein.

Ich möchte anbei noch Ketxxx für die Bereitstellung der modifizierten Treiber und saphir aus dem Hardwareluxx-Forum für die Entdeckung Verbreitung des Ganzen danken!

Enjoy your music!


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Danke für den Post auch wenns copied ist. Werds gleich mal testen ^^

Edit: Bei mir klappt nicht, bekomm jedesmal beim Installieren eine Fehlermeldung.
Edit2: Jetzt hab ich garkeinen Sound mehr, und den Treiber kann ich wegen Fehlermeldung nicht installieren :/


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Sicher, dass du den richtigen Treiber und nen Realtek-Chip aufm Board hast?
Ich meine ASUS bspw. verbaut keine Realtek-Soundchips.

Kleine Anmerkung noch: Wenn der Lautstärkeausgleich aktiviert ist erhöht sich auch die Lautstärke etwas.


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Ich bin mir zu 101% sicher, das ich einen Realtek-Chip auf meinem ECS P43T-A2 verbaut habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Ich hab im Netz auf die schnelle 2 Lösungen gefunden, die u.U. helfen könnten:

Nummer 1: Nimm Realtek HD Audio ausm Autostart.
Nummer 2: Im abgesicherten Modus installieren.

Ansonsten schon mal mit als Administrator ausführen versucht?

Edit: Ansonsten alles was irgendwie an Realtek erinnert mit DriverSweeper und evtl. Registryclean-Programmen killen was noch aufm PC hängt.


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Kann bei mir nicht im Autostart sein, da ich vorher keinen Treiber installiert hatte, aber ich schau gern nochmals nach.

Als Administrator und mit jeder Kompatibilität schon versucht. Mal eben abgesicherten Modus testen.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Ansonsten nochwas:

1. zuerst mit Driver Sweeper alle Realtek-Treiber entfernen.
2. ein Rest kann Driver Sweeper nur nach Neustart löschen (siehe: Driver Sweeper schließen und Analse nach erneutem Programmstart).
3. Beim Neustart will sich automatisch der Windows eigene Treiber installieren. Das Fenster der Installation sofort über die Taskleiste (neben der Uhr) aufrufen und das Fenster schließen mit Klick auf schließen. Nochmal eine Analyse der Audio-Treiber mit Driver Sweeper machen. Ist noch etwas vorhanden, löschen - aber keinen Neustart machen !
4. Im Gerätemanager kontrollieren, ob der High Definition Audio Bus auch tatsächlich mit Ausrufezeichen aufgeführt ist ! ansonsten sind noch Treiber vorhanden ! (Nochmal Löschen ! und Prozedur wiederholen ab Punkt 3.)
5. die Realtek - Installationsexe NICHT aufrufen, sondern Dateien in einem Verzeichnis entpacken.
6. Aus diesem Verzeichnis die setup.exe als ADMINISTRATOR aufrufen. (rechtsklick auf setup.exe und "als Administrator ausführen" auswählen).
7. Nun bleibt die Installation zwar wieder ca. 20 min. so stehen, wie es in Bild 2 abgebildet zu sehen ist. - ABER: Danach startet sofort ohne Zutun der PC NEU. Man sieht gerade noch, das Windows 7 (nicht Realtek) meldet, Installation konnte nicht durchgeführt werden.
8. Nach durchgeführten Neustart wird nun der aktuelle Realtek Treiber R2.36 ins System eingebunden und steht zur Verfügung. Installation abgeschlossen.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656790


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, im Abgesicherten-Modus hats geklappt.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Sehr schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wünsch ich n angenehmes Musikvergnügen.
Hab grad ne Runde Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 im Spec-Ops Modus gezockt. Man hört auch dort nen Unterschied. Muss bei Gelegenheit mal meine 5.1-Anlage anschließen. Mal sehn, wies klingt wenn statt nem Gamingheadset da n paar hundert Watt mehr aus gescheiten Boxen dranhängen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Was mir grade auffält, wenn ich beim Headset Lautstärkeausgleich einschalte wirds leiser, wenn ichs bei meinen Boxen einschalte wirds lauter. Unterschied in der Qualität merk ich grad irgendwie keinen :>


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Bei nem 15€-Lidl-Headset wirst du wohl kaum was hören. Ich für meinen Teil mitm Roccat Kave hör da schon was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Ahnung, was du da am PC hängen hast. Lautstärkeausgleich sollte in der Regel aber immer zu erhöhter Lautstärke führen :O


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Headset ist das Fatal1ty und Boxen keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## Niranda (26. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 101% sicher, das ich einen Realtek-Chip auf meinem ECS P43T-A2 verbaut habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich nen nvidia-treiber für meine ATI Zwillinge installiere wird auch ein Fehler kommen, der da lautet: "Installation des nVidia nforce Treibers fehlgeschlagen !! [Error Code : 0x000004B3]"

Daraus kann ich also nicht schließen, was ich verbaut habe^^

Aber interessantes Thema - danke (auch wenn ich ne X-Fi habe^^)
Allgemein sei gesagt, das Hacken (hacking) nie illigal ist. Man schaut sich ja nur Dinge an, die für jeden offen sind, aber bisschen versteckter.
Cracking, also das Ändern von Dateien usw. schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wen interessiert es schon, wenn ich meine Couch besticke?^^


----------

